# Herzogenhorn-Trail



## Slayer66 (6. Juli 2006)

Und noch eine Frage von einem Nordschwarzwälder, der demnächst auf Tour geht in Südschwarzwald:
Kennt jemand einen Trail beim Herzogenhorn. Wenn ja bitte beschreiben.
Wir schlafen auf der Krunkelbachhütte. Gibt es von dort vielleicht eine gute Einstiegsmöglichkeit?


----------



## blackforest (7. Juli 2006)

Also gut dann schreib ich mal was dazu:

Es gibt eine sehr schöne Tour. Die geht von der Menzenschwander Brücke über das Herzogenhorn einmal im Kreis direkt an der Krunkelbachhütte vorbei. Ist leider nicht wirklich einfach zu finden. Vielleicht beschreib ich mal kurz die richtig schönen Trailsegmente: An der Ostseite des Herzogenhorns führt ein schöner (sehr schwierig zu fahren!!) Singletrail entlang. Das Ende sieht man sogar von der Krunkelbachhütte aus! (unbedingt Karte kaufen. Da ist der auf jeden Fall eingezeichnet!)
Dann würde man direkt an der Hütte vorbeifahren, und bis aufs Spießhorn hochradeln. Hier kann man jetzt den Sattel runtermachen. Was jetzt folgt ist ein lustiger Dh bis eben zur Menzenschwander Brücke. Nimm dir ne Karte und such die gestrichelte Linie auf dem Bergrücken!! Beschreiben geht kaum, weil es einfach zuviele Abzweigungen gibt, außerdem übersieht man gerne die einzelnen Abzweigungen. Ohne Karte findet ihr das Teil also einfach nicht.

Eine weitere Trailabfahrt beginnt direkt hinter der Hütte auf dem Berg, auf dem auch die Drachenflieger starten. Hier beginnt der Hans-Thoma Weg, der bis nach bernau runterführt. (Fahr das aber nicht am Sonntag, da sind zuviele Wanderer unterwegs!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slayer66 (7. Juli 2006)

Danke mal für die Info.
Wir werden wohl den Hans-Thoma Weg fahren weil wir nach der Übernachtung auf der Krunkelbachhütte weiter in Richtung Belchen fahren werden.
Ist der Trail sehr verblockt? Bekommt man das noch hin mit Rucksack auf dem Rücken?

Am Abend zuvor kommen wir von Richtung Menzenschwand und wollen auf die Krunkelbachhütte hochfahren. Der von dir genannte Trail ist wohl aufwärts nicht zu fahren, oder? Überhaupt sehe ich von dieser Seite einige gestrichelte Linien. Welche Strecke würdest du uns aufwärts empfehlen von Menzenschwand aus?

Vielen Dank


----------



## blackforest (8. Juli 2006)

Doch geht dann super. Du fährst einfach von Menzenschwand Richtung Leistungszentrum (Grafenmatt-Lift), da geht ein breiter Weg hoch.

Von hier aus kannst du den Singletrail an der Ostseite des Herzogenhorns entlang radeln. Ist nur in diese Richtung fahrbar, und selbst so noch richtig schwierig stellenweise.

Der andere Trail von der Brück hoch geht wirklich nicht in diese Richtung. Der ist schon bergrunter sehr anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Rock-the-forest (9. Juli 2006)

so toll finde ich die 500m Trail am Osthang nun auch wieder nicht!
Ich würde von der menzenschwander Brücke über die Neumannshütte und dann übers Spiesshorn zu Krunkelbach fahren. Das ist ein schönes Wegchen mit besten Aussichten, das sicht gut fahren lässt.

Gruss


----------



## Slayer66 (1. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen. Danke für die Infos.
Der Hans-Thoma Weg war schön und hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn er hätte länger sein können.
Noch eine kleine Frage zum Spiesshorn-Weg:
Ist der auch für normalo Tourenbiker mit Rucksack einigermaßen fahrbar oder ist das eher was für richtige Downhiller?


----------



## waldman (1. August 2006)

ist mit nem normalen tourenrad fahrbar, und macht damit sicher auch spaß.

es sind ein zwei stellen drin die evtl kritisch werden, eine würd ich mir nichtmal mtm downhiller zutraun.
sonst ist der weg aber kein problem und wirklich schön


----------



## switcher (28. September 2008)

Hi zusammen,
da ich vergangenes WE auf "deiner Empfehlung" unterwegs war, hab ich doch nochmal ne Frage. Bis zum Spiesshorn ist alles klar. Allerdings war die Abfahrt von dort nur auf den ersten 300m lustig, der Rest war ziemlich breit und uninteressant. Wir haben uns an die Schilder mit der gelben Raute gehalten, was teilweise (weiter unten) auch als Nordic W. Weg ausgeschrieben war. Wir haben aber auch keine Abzweigung oder schmale/kleine Variante sehen können. Hast du hier evtl. nochmal nen kleinen Tip? Danke


----------



## blackforest (28. September 2008)

mhm komisch, gerader weiter unten find ich den Trail sehr spassig. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass der Trail offiziell mit ner gelben Raute ausgeschildert ist. Irgendwo seid ihr also falsch abgebogen. War schon länger nicht mehr in der Gegend, müsste ich selber mal nachschauen wo der gelbe Raute-Pfad langgeht.

Nach dem schönen Anfang auf em Spießhorn kommt aber ein Stück Forstautobahn. Das kann man nicht umgehen. Danach gehts aus em Wald raus am Kaiserberg hinten vorbei. Nach der großen Wiese muss man wieder in den Wald rein (immer noch breiter Weg!) Wenn man dem Weg folgt geht der eigentlich schnell in nen Singletrail über der vorallem am Ende richtig anspruchsvoll wird. Allerdings bin ich das erste Mal trotz Karte an dem Trail auch vorbeigefahren. Ist ziemlich zugewachsen. Das letzte Mal war ich da vor ca. 1 1/2 Monaten.


Wo seid ihr eigentlich unten rausgekommen?


----------



## switcher (29. September 2008)

Okay, wir sind eben auch dem Highway nach und dann der gelben Raute nach rechts in den Wald abgebogen. Da wurde es ansatzweise schmaler. Vermutlich sind wir aber zu früh abgebogen, denn eine Wiese haben wir nicht gequert. Beim nächsten Versuch muss ich halt noch ein Stück länger Forst fahren und hoffen , dass ich die Wiese kreuze. Ist "dein" Trail in der Karte eingezeichnet? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass bei mir dieser fehlende untere Teil nicht drin ist (wäre ja nix neues, dass die besten Sachen fehlen)
Danke trotzdem.


----------



## blackforest (29. September 2008)

Also in meiner Karte ist da ne gestrichelte Linie den Kamm runter. Man kommt unten direkt an der Kläranlage aus dem Wald raus. Allerdings sind in meiner Karte auch lange nicht alle Wege eingezeichnet die es da im Wald hat. Die Bauern legen halt auch jedes Jahr 2 neue an. 

Ein guter Tipp ist vll der Kaiserberg. Der sollte in der Karte eingezeichnet sein, an dem musst du hinten (nördlich) über die Wiese vorbeifahren. Dann immer nach Osten am Waldrand entlang bis ein Forstweg kommt. Hier wieder in den Wald rein und jetzt nur noch geradeaus folgen. Irgendwo kommt dann noch mal ne versteckte Abzweigung die man leicht übersieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (29. September 2008)

Kuck mal auf der Karte hier:
http://prod.swisstopogeodata.ch/kogis_apps/erdbeben/

da ist der Trail sehr gut eingezeichnet!!


----------



## switcher (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo nochmal, erstmal danke für deine Infos. Für die Erdbebenkarte der CH bin ich noch zu blöd, ich krieg die "einreise" nach D nicht hin. Aber trotzdem such und probier ich weiter. Was ich erst jetzt las war deine Frage, wo wir rauskamen. Tja dieser NW Trail/Forstweg brachte uns direkt in den Ort, an eine Brücke ganz in der Nähe der ehemaligen "Schwarzwaldklinik". Ich denke du meinst die Kläranlage an der grossen Kreuzung der Kreisstrasse wo man rechts nach Bernau und links nach St. Blasien abbiegen kann. Von wo bist du denn? Kannst mir auch gern ne PM zukommen lassen.


----------



## Rock-the-forest (3. Oktober 2008)

Servus switcher

das letzte Teilstück ist echt das spannenste  allerdings wirklich nicht ganz einfach zu finden.
Kann dir den Trail gerne mal zeigen bin dort öfters unterwegs.

Gruss


----------



## blackforest (3. Oktober 2008)

Meine Großeltern kommen da aus der Gegend, deshalb radel ich da hin und wieder. Mich hats dieses Jahr leider weiter Richtung Norden verschlagen.

Ja, genau die Kläranlage mein ich. Direkt dahinter kommt ein dünner Weg aus dem Wald, der ist es.


----------



## switcher (7. Oktober 2008)

So, heute morgen hab ich im Rahmen einer Ortsbesichtigung von unten nach oben meinen Fehler bei der vergangenen Tour rausgefunden. Wir sind oben noch auf`s kleine Spiesshorn gefahren. Auf dem Weg dorthin ging rechts der Trail mit gelber Raute los. diesem sind wir gefolgt, böser Fehler. Stattdessen sollte man vom Spiesshorn direkt den Trail mit der blauen Raute wählen. Das ist der von Euch gepriesene Weg und der ist wirklich nett, fast ohne Unterbruch. Ich werde ihn gerne wieder fahren. Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------

